# Kayak Fishing Tip # 82 Homemade Scupper Plugs



## captken

These are truly "One Size Fits All."

I don't particularly like the idea of foam balls. Once they are in the hole, they would be difficult to remove if you suddenly needed to. If you could punch a hole in them and add a removal loop, they'd be ok.

I cut the basic plug from a 1-1/2" foam swimming pool float. using a 1-1/4" hole saw.









I added a 3/4" disk cut out of a kayak hatch cut out to stiffen the bottom of the plug and to keep the plug removing loop from pulling out.









Here are the plugs installed in my Mini-X.









To keep my plugs from blowing out of my boat on the road, I loop them on my fish stringer and snap the stringer onto one of the loops on my yak.


----------

